
Building Docker files from scratch using DJB's “redo” - jnxx
https://redo.readthedocs.io/en/latest/cookbook/container/
======
ncmncm
I really, really like the ideas redo is built on. Its only real limitation
seems to be that it is sort of a poor fit to building on/for windos. But with
WSL, does that actually matter anymore?

It had an early difficulty with the notion of separate source and build trees,
but I think that was resolved some time ago.

